# Netbeans - externe Jars miteinbinden



## Razer (27. Nov 2007)

Hallo an alle,

Ichreibe gerade ein Tool, das die javacomm API benutzt. Wenn ich mein Programm über Netbeans aus starte funktionieren die Funktionien dieser API. Starte ich das Programm aber vom Betriebssystem heraus, funktionieren diese Funktionen aber nicht mehr? Woran liegt es?

Ich denke, es muss irgendeine Option geben, damit man Netbeans sagt, dass es alle benötigten jars mit in mein Programm packt? 

Nur wie geht das?

Danke im Voraus
Gruß Robert


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2007)

Man kann jars nicht in andere jars packen. Technisch zwar möglich, ein Standard Classloader wird dann aber nichts aus den inneren jars finden.


----------



## Razer (27. Nov 2007)

Danke für die Info.
Nur wie fügt Netbeans die aus der javacomm benötigten Klassen in meine Jar ein?

Gruß Robert


----------



## yajp (28. Nov 2007)

meinst du das ?


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2007)

> Man kann keine Jar-Dateien in Jar-Dateien packen. Es ist zwar indirekt möglich, aber auch mit etwas Aufwand verbunden und macht letztendlich die gesamte Applikation etwas unflexibler. Dazu mal in die FAQ gucken.
> NetBeans erzeugt im dist-Verzeichnis deines Projektes die Jar-Datei deiner Applikation und falls externe Bibliotheken eingebunden wurden, auch ein Unterverzeichnis lib, in welchem externe Bibliotheken abgelegt werden.



Bei mir wird aber kein Unterverzecihnis lib erstellt.

Gruß Robert


----------



## yajp (28. Nov 2007)

Hi,
hast Du Deinem Projekt auch explizit die Library hinzugefügt? (properties/libraries) ?
welche NB version verwendest du denn ?

Grüsse


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Nov 2007)

Schau dir das mal an. Von diesem, Tutorial brauchst du den ersten Teil, in welchem beschrieben wird, wie man NetBeans externe Bibliotheken bekannt macht.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=303634#303634


----------



## Guest (29. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hab das nun mittels dem Library Manager die javacomm eingfügt. Jedoch keine Besserungen. Wenn ich das ganze vom OS heraus ausführe, In meiner Jar hab ich noch mmer nichts von der javacomm drinnen.

gruß Robert


----------



## Razer (29. Nov 2007)

Hab gesehen, dass ich nicht angemeldet war.
Gruß Robert


----------



## yajp (29. Nov 2007)

Hast Du die Library auch Deinem Projekt hinzugefügt ? (vgl. oben)


----------



## Razer (29. Nov 2007)

Ja is links im Browser unnter Libraries drinnen.

Gruß Robert


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2007)

Die JavaxComm.jar ist eine Biliothek die nicht mit in deine Projekt-Jar eingefügt wird. Das ist auch gar nicht möglich. Vielmehr erzeugt NetBeans nun ein fertiges Projekt, in dem auch die JavaxComm eingebunden und ausgegeben wird.
Suche mal in deinem Projektverzeichnis nach dem Ordner dist, in welchem sich ein Ordner lib mit den von deinem Projekt benötigten Bibliotheken befinden sollte.
Die Ausgabe des Projektes wird mit [Shift]+[F11] erledigt.


----------



## Razer (30. Nov 2007)

In meinem dist Ordner befindet sich aber kein Ordner Lib!!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Nov 2007)

Mach mal Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt, dann im Kontextmenü ganz unten einen Klick auf _Properties_ und im sich öffnenden Dialog auf _Libaries_. Steht dort deine JavaxComm mit in der Liste?
Wenn nicht, musst du sie dort noch einfügen.


----------

